# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  what's your 4 season base load, BOB?

## taint

no water, food, guns, ammo, accessories for guns, armor, nVD's.  For me, the total is 12 lbs The food, for me, is just a lb, cause i"m not going far and there's plenty stashed at the BOL, along with tools, etc.   The water's just 4lbs, half a gallon, cause I"m not going far and there's water along the way. guns, ammo, 12 lbs, concealable armor (includes homemade boxer shorts, 18 layers of Kevlar)  5 lbs. NVD and batteries, about a lb.  The total is 35 lbs. You have to be able to run with a BOB, guys!  If it's not rifle time yet, say, just a Katrina like evacuation, 10 lbs of gun stuff and 5 lbs of armor aint going, but another 4 lbs of water and several lbs of food are likely to be a very good idea.

Very few people will be able to benefit from having more gun stuff than the normal EDC pistol and a scoped, sound- suppressed, 6" barreled Marlin Papoose takedown .22lr autorifle, with a collapsible stock.  The short barrel keeps normal .22lr ammo subsonic, so you dont get sonic crack. Such a rifle is  concealable under your arm, under a jacket, on a sling. Figure at most 2lbs for the pistol, holster and ammo, 4 lbs for such a  scoped .22 rifle,   .22lr ammo is 135 rds to the lb.  6lbs of .22 ammo should feed you for 20 years, if you also know how to forage, garden, trap, use nets, etc. Such .22 rifle can brain a cow, a horse, hog, deer,  or if need be, men, to 30 yds or so. the low velocity of the short barrel means that penetration in bone is quite limited.  For the critters, you need to hit the temple, base of skull, top of skull, or eye socket. On men, you can add the nasal cavities. Same 12 lb total for guns and ammo, and much more relevant than the fighting rifle, , for anyone who hasn't had many 100's of hours of training and practice.

----------


## Rick

My load. Not much. Cash, toiletries, change of clothes, meds, EDC. Why, because I'm not running off to the woods. My STH will be a natural event or man-made like a meth lab or industrial accident. I'm bugging out to a hotel or family home. I don't buy into the world is gonna collapse nonsense. You worry waaaaay too much about killing stuff and people. That's a bit scary.

You made your own underwear out of kevlar?! That's a bit over the top or under if you get what I'm saying. Doesn't that chafe a tad?

----------


## hunter63

I' of the same opinion as Rick.....
I'm 68 had by-pass surgery, and am not running anywhere.....need meds refiled in max of 3 months.

This is a Wilderness Survival Forum, not a Dooms Day Prepper/Zombies hunter site.

Over and out.

----------


## crashdive123

Good lord, we're now entering the realm of fantasy and video games.  Please, somebody make it stop.

----------


## Rick

I have been on this forum since 2007. Home made kevlar underwear wins the wildest post hands down. And if that weren't the cat's pajamas they are 18 layers thick. I'm pretty sure you'd need a skyhook to keep those drawers up but, yeah, home made kevlar underwear sets a new standard. That's even better than the green anaconda, 250 miles to the nearest neighbor or lost for 50 days in Kentucky.

----------


## hunter63

I have to agree........that rates right up there......
My underwear are no where near 5 pounds.......

----------


## natertot

I don't think the Kevlar underwear weighs too much. They are probably pretty small!  :dodge:

----------


## kyratshooter

I told you guys this was going to happen when you removed the Phsyc-screening app from the registration log in!

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/MYwIMhe0O4c/hqdefault.jpg

----------


## 1stimestar

...mutter mutter takes him an hour and half to watch 60 Minutes....

----------


## pete lynch

I wondered when you guys were going to show up for work. I know those fruitcakes are heavy, but....
When the FHTF can be a wonderful thing to witness.
Carry on!

----------


## taint

you're quite ignorant. Kevlar HAS to be 18 layers thick in order to stop 9mm ball ammo. The vests are that thick, and they weigh 3 lbs, cops on duty wear them contantly. The boxer shorts took less material, so they weigh just 2 lbs.  4 buttons and loops can  secure the shorts to the vest, if you have a problem with their weight. you can wear 5 lbs of "winter" clothing and not be as warm as wearing this armor.. Taken apart, the Kevlar offers all sortf of patching/manufacturiing/cordage potential. Your fleece or down clothing offers nothing of the kind.  It's not my problem that you dont know what you're talking about.  The kevlar must be kept out of sunlight and moisture, or it is seriously weakened. So the boxer short inserts have to be sealed in the same sort of plastic cover as is used when making the vests, and then  worn in the same sort of muslin carrier as is used with the vests.  Feel free to get shot, if shtf.  I"m happy to have the option. The armor can be worn for other occasions, you know. As when you see looters in your area, or hear a breakin attempt. I  can put on the armor as fast as you can open a gun vault. Funny how vaults dont protect you as you move around.

----------


## taint

threat level III vests have 24 layers of Kevlar. Kevlar is very thin, very tough fabric. It's used to make Kayaks and was developed for use in belted Tires. Richard Davis, originator of Second Chance, realized the bullet resistant potential of Kevlar about 1970

----------


## Rick

You don't seem to have any sense of humor. But, yeah, I'll accept ignorant. We are all ignorant on some subjects. Education remedies that, however. The difference betwixt thee and me is I'm not in constant fear of SHTF, looters or breakins. I don't walk around thinking about killing people. While you are putting your armor on I've already assumed a defensive posture and dialed 911. I don't store all my guns in a vault. If I had any guns or ammo, that is. Lost 'em all in the canoe accident.

----------


## crashdive123

Just because its called ball ammo doesn't mean you need bullet proof underpants.

----------


## natertot

> Just because its called ball ammo doesn't mean you need bullet proof underpants.


Very subtle, but I see what you did there!

----------


## kyratshooter

Back in the days of face to face conversations we had a term for dealing with people of this nature.

It was called knocking the dog$&*t out of someone.

Banning just does not give the same satisfaction...

----------


## crashdive123

> Back in the days of face to face conversations we had a term for dealing with people of this nature.
> 
> It was called knocking the dog$&*t out of someone.
> 
> Banning just does not give the same satisfaction...


That's why on occasion Rick or I will ban, re-instate and then ban again.  After about four or five cycles it comes close to knocking the dog$&*t out of someone.

----------


## crashdive123

OK, not really, but you get what I mean.

----------


## natertot

So when is taint getting reinstated?

----------


## crashdive123

> So when is taint getting reinstated?


He already has been......six times.  I think the last ban took.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahhahhaa.

----------


## kyratshooter

I sure wish you guys would give us a warning when you decide to let a retarded mad dog back in the house for the 6th time!

----------


## crashdive123

Oh trust me.  The doggie door wasn't open long enough for it to get in.

----------


## Rick

It's like that old joke with the hitchhiker where the car stops 20 feet down the road. The hitchhiker runs and the car moves another 20 feet. We let them juuuuuuust get ready to post and WHAM...Ban button.

----------


## natertot

hahahaha! You mods are awesome!

----------


## druid

> no water, food, guns, ammo, accessories for guns, armor, nVD's.  For me, the total is 12 lbs The food, for me, is just a lb, cause i"m not going far and there's plenty stashed at the BOL, along with tools, etc.   The water's just 4lbs, half a gallon, cause I"m not going far and there's water along the way. guns, ammo, 12 lbs, concealable armor (includes homemade boxer shorts, 18 layers of Kevlar)  5 lbs. NVD and batteries, about a lb.  The total is 35 lbs. You have to be able to run with a BOB, guys!  If it's not rifle time yet, say, just a Katrina like evacuation, 10 lbs of gun stuff and 5 lbs of armor aint going, but another 4 lbs of water and several lbs of food are likely to be a very good idea.
> 
> Very few people will be able to benefit from having more gun stuff than the normal EDC pistol and a scoped, sound- suppressed, 6" barreled Marlin Papoose takedown .22lr autorifle, with a collapsible stock.  The short barrel keeps normal .22lr ammo subsonic, so you dont get sonic crack. Such a rifle is  concealable under your arm, under a jacket, on a sling. Figure at most 2lbs for the pistol, holster and ammo, 4 lbs for such a  scoped .22 rifle,   .22lr ammo is 135 rds to the lb.  6lbs of .22 ammo should feed you for 20 years, if you also know how to forage, garden, trap, use nets, etc. Such .22 rifle can brain a cow, a horse, hog, deer,  or if need be, men, to 30 yds or so. the low velocity of the short barrel means that penetration in bone is quite limited.  For the critters, you need to hit the temple, base of skull, top of skull, or eye socket. On men, you can add the nasal cavities. Same 12 lb total for guns and ammo, and much more relevant than the fighting rifle, , for anyone who hasn't had many 100's of hours of training and practice.


I'm just shy of "on the other side" of your load out. The reason for me is, I'm not just bugging myself out - I have an immediate family of 6. I don't have the luxury of 'minimalist' sustenance, I have to manage all of us and all our necessities. Now understand that each of us has a role, and each role has their individual gear.

My BOL is not nearby but there is a "stop" on the way. We each have our bags that [I suggested] we each keep to under 25% of our body weight - with a little bit of flexibility pro and con. I happen to have 3 bags....one remains permanently in the vehicle, #2 goes with me in case I'm alone and away [in the vehicle I'm in at the time] and the 3rd is at home with them when "it" happens. That one I have to get.....or have it brought to me at out meeting place.

My personal role is navigator and defense when in the vehicle. Wife drives, I direct and provide mobile defense. She is lightly armed [for personal defense] but I am armed enough to take on [almost] any situation the environment could throw at us [pretty much, to the teeth]. That means I'm the one who is burdened with the majority of the guns and ammo...but that's the #3 bag. 

Bag #1 has 10 lbs of [mostly dry] food, 2 gallons of water, some tools, knife, cordage, etc. and 500 rds of mixed ammo.

The #2 bag has 3 lbs of dried food and half a gallon of water, metal cup and pre-loaded magazines for my immediately controlled firearms.

Bag #3 is primarily pre-loaded magazines for all used firearms but loose ammo as well.

Our drills have proved we can get on the road within 3 minutes....and that's all 6 people, aged 16 and up. 

Now that's just getting our BoBs and running to the "stop".....which features a pre-loaded trailer that goes with us. That's another minute-fifty and back on the road again.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

For our bugout I actually have multiple layers.

1) We bug-in.  Essentially we avoid the pitfalls of the highway by staying home and eating the neighbors, starting with that little dog.
2) I have full frame backpacks for the entire family, and enough gear for an African safari.  More guns than hands to carry them, then the ammo...Mebbe I'll keep a few prisoners as porters...the hot ones.
3) We bugout to the ranch.  We have a fallback location that the family and friends head to.  Once there we eat the neighbors, starting with their dogs.  Again, we keep the porters.

----------


## anozira

> armor (includes homemade boxer shorts, 18 layers of Kevlar) 5 lbs.


So they just shoot you in the knee. Done.  :Sorcerer:

----------


## WalkingTree

> homemade boxer shorts, 18 layers of Kevlar





> Just because its called ball ammo doesn't mean you need bullet proof underpants.


Looks like I missed something here.

I have 4 items for B.O. - Bottle of dry red wine; Glass; Lawn chair; Little plastic end table. I carry all four up onto a roof, and I'm good.

Test runs show that I can complete my B.O. run in 30 seconds flat.

----------


## hunter63

Ahhhh...Keep the corkscrew tactical duck taped to the bottle....Right?

Mine is lawn chair and brewskies.....but some times it take a while to wake up Leroy....as he ain't never seen a TEOTWAWKI before....
Wouldn't want him to miss the "Once in a Lifetime" event...(get it once in a lifetime, bhohahaha).....end of the world being kinda FUBAR and all.

----------

